# Online tool for business owners



## GavThomas15 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi everyone 

I recently came across a free online tool that I have found really useful as a business owner, and I wanted to share it.

http://improvemywebsite.com.au lets you get a free audit of your website, telling you want needs to improve to keep up with Google, mobile devices etc...

It was a real eye opener for me, because I thought my business' website was the beez nees, but it turns out there is a lot that I needed to update.

I recommend it to any business owners. It's free, so try it.


----------



## kroniq (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for the link Gavin.. I will check it out.


----------



## GavThomas15 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Everyone. Also, our team has just created 2 youtube videos that discuss how to get free traffic to your website - 



 and how to improve your website's conversion rates - 




I'd appreciate your feedback and suggestion on how to improve these videos.


----------

